# 59 ramp on the trimity



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I like to use carp, either grass, common, or any carp for cat fish drifting bait.
I can get a big enough piece for big fish bait, and it leaves a great scent trail being so oily.
I can't catch them in the lake and have no supply of fresh ones. Drifting bait has to be fresh, frozen sucks. 
If you bow fish for carp anywhere from the dam on Lake Livingston on down to the 59 bridge and would like to have a fish disposal option we could work out a deal for fresh carp I'm sure.
Pm me or email me, both contacts are on my web site linked below.
Thanks.
SS


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Gonna be tough right now Mr. Loy. Hopefully some are still bowfishing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

So I see Fishing Soldier lol!


----------

